# Allison Trans question



## x275 (Aug 13, 2017)

i have a 2002 safari cheetah with the 6 speed allison transmission. engine is the cat 3126.  the torque conveter locks and unlocks when i hit bumps...tps stays reasonably stable, any ideas on what sensor could be causing this? trans does not have any codes nor does the engine...thinking nothing is broken its just getting bad info from a sensor somewhere


----------



## C Nash (Aug 14, 2017)

x25 sounds like a loose wire on one of the sensors for sure.  There use to be a great Allison tech here but have not see him around of late.  Maybe he will read your ? and answer.


----------

